# Comment obtenir définition d'un mot ios5?



## stéphane83 (4 Décembre 2011)

Salut,
J'ai encore un peu du mal à m'y faire avec les différences de sélections sur iOS.
Je n'arrive pas  à sélectionner un mot sur fond jaune pour obtenir sa définition!
Quel est le geste approprié? Merci.


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Décembre 2011)

Oui, c'est cela : depuis note ou ibook, on peut y accéder en sélectionnant puis sur le côté droit apparait la définition.
Je pensais que cela était surligné en jaune...


----------



## stéphane83 (4 Décembre 2011)

Ben c'est sûrement ça je te remercie.


----------

